# Cherry Picker Glasgow / Lanarkshire



## andyg0141 (Oct 22, 2008)

Hi,

Needing a 17+m cherry picker for a days work. Does anyone have / hire one by amy chance? Access places appear to be around £350 which is more than I was looking to spend. 

Thanks, Andy


----------



## tehvlb (Mar 27, 2018)

i used a polish guy off gumtree, was about 130 quid for 6 hours

https://www.gumtree.com/p/property-...or-fife-edinburgh-glasgow-scotland/1291464793


----------

